# loses playback position, won't resume play if near live, repeatable



## rocket777 (Sep 11, 2013)

If I'm recording and watching a show which reaches the live position and I switch to playing another show and later come back my tivo won't resume play from the last postion, only from the beginning.

I found I can repeat this at will. Here's the sequence.

Play a show that is still recording, skip ahead to the live position or within some point close to live (had it fail from as far as 5-6 minutes behind). Let it keep playing from that point or hit pause.

Then hit the tivo button twice to get to myshows, select some other show, start playing it, after a few seconds, hit tivo twice, select the first show again, and only play is an option. I just repeated this 4 times.

I'm still looking for some sequence to break out of this, but the only time it worked correctly I had to skip back about 15 minutes from the live position to get it to resume properly (skipped back to the last tickmark).

I don't know if this fails on all types of shows or setups. In my case it was a football game that was set to record 1 1/2 hours extra and was about 2-3 hours into the game.

This occurs on my 4 tuner roamio.

Update:
(after running kmttg to see what it thought of this show, I clicked on the show, and it reported 4 times on the status of the show - after refreshing, it didn't do this and then the problem stopped on my tivo as well. So, now it's no longer repeatable on this show. All I can think of is I had resumed several times on this show before I noticed the problem the first time)


----------



## dbattaglia001 (Feb 9, 2003)

I have long noticed this bug that is annoying especially for watching sporting events. If show is still recording and I pause the sporting event, watch something else already recorded and then go back to sporting event, the majority of time it starts at beginning. I try to minimize this impact by pausing at a tick mark before watching something else so it's easy to get back to where I left off. 

I think this bug is well known and commented on this forum for a long time but unfortunately tivo hasn't gotten around to fixing it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I just pause the show while watching. I did this last night with the NFC Championship game. I started watching and caught up to live TV, so I paused it. I watched some other content for an hour, and when I came back to that channel an hour later it was still paused at the point from before. So I started watching again so I could skip over all of the extraneous stuff.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

I've found Pause points will only stick as long as it's still recording the program when you come back to it.

My work-around is to either use the Live TV button to cycle to the tuner I want or use the info button and then select the tuner from the list. This will get you back to where you paused. Trying to come back into a show via My Shows that is still recording will always put you back a the beginning, in my experience.


----------



## rocket777 (Sep 11, 2013)

As I was trying to pinpoint a repeatable error, so tivo could possibly fix the problem, I was able to repeat it at least 5 times in a row.

After I posted, I ran the kmttg program which can display pause points on shows. I was curious to see what it had to say about it. When I first selected the show from that program, it listed the info about that show 4 separate times, although I had only clicked once . A second click, only produced the info once- as though the reporting process produced a cleanup. I don't know enough about that program to tell if it glitched or the tivo glitched. But once I had done that, the problem could no longer be repeated. Coincidence?

_If I were to guess_, I would think that the problem is that there are somehow multiple records being saved inappropriately in the tivo, as reported by kmttg, and one or more of these don't have the pause point set. The tivo would likely only try to set it once, leaving the others unset (perhaps the first one in a list), but one of the unset records gets selected when trying to resume (perhaps by selecting from the other end of a list). It's just a guess, but after a career in programming, I can attest to having made this sort of programming error more than once.

I had the problem with both football games yesterday. _One other similarity_, is that in both cases I first had the problem near the end of the game after previously resuming successfully. When I checked just now, it seems that the problem first occurred into the extra time I had for recording the program. Perhaps that's another requirement to force this problem to re-occur. I've never had this on any other type of show, and only in sports do I add extra time.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

If you are in *LIVE TV*, and not watching the show *from the now playing list*, it has ALWAYS worked this way.

i.e. you are watching live tv, and it starts recording the same tuner.. You're not really "Watching the show".. you're still "watching live TV" that happens to be recording.


----------



## fletchoman (Dec 15, 2013)

dbattaglia001 said:


> I have long noticed this bug that is annoying especially for watching sporting events. If show is still recording and I pause the sporting event, watch something else already recorded and then go back to sporting event, the majority of time it starts at beginning. I try to minimize this impact by pausing at a tick mark before watching something else so it's easy to get back to where I left off.
> 
> I think this bug is well known and commented on this forum for a long time but unfortunately tivo hasn't gotten around to fixing it.


Me too... I never noticed this with my Series III, but with the Roamio I have seen it many times... Very annoying.


----------



## rocket777 (Sep 11, 2013)

mattack said:


> If you are in *LIVE TV*, and not watching the show *from the now playing list*, it has ALWAYS worked this way.
> 
> i.e. you are watching live tv, and it starts recording the same tuner.. You're not really "Watching the show".. you're still "watching live TV" that happens to be recording.


LIVE TV??? What's that? Seriously, though, while I've only been using a tivo for 3 months, I had been an early adopter of dvrs on direct-tv (no not the direct-tivo which back then still only had 1 tuner). In 13 years of that dvr use, I never went to live tv mode. I guess I just got used to everything working correctly. And who'd of thunk it, from a dvr made by microsoft. It's no wonder they orphaned it in 2003, it certainly was not the usual MS stuff. It just worked.

Using the roamio, I feel like I'm a beta tester.


----------



## cogx (Sep 23, 2006)

So, I see this thread died out a couple years ago, but I only recently switched to using a Roamio to replace my old Series 3 that I used for 10 years. In all those 10 years, I never had a program lose its position when going back to resume playback, but now on the Roamio it is happening repeatedly on baseball games. Obviously, being stuck on v11 software for a long time on the old Series 3, I was "missing out" on this bug. I can't believe they never tracked this bug down and fixed it.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

I think pausing a recorded show causes the problem. If I am watching a recorded program and then hit live TV, the TiVo remembers the paused position sometimes. If you pause a recorded program, waiting a couple of minutes can help sometimes.


----------



## cogx (Sep 23, 2006)

chicagobrownblue said:


> I think pausing a recorded show causes the problem. If I am watching a recorded program and then hit live TV, the TiVo remembers the paused position sometimes. If you pause a recorded program, waiting a couple of minutes can help sometimes.


I've tried several different methods of backing out of a recorded program and I'm not finding any particular method that will make the program marker stick indefinitely like it always did on the Series 3 (v11 and older software).

If I'm reading this short thread correctly, the issue might have to do with one of the tuners being on the channel of the recorded program? I'll need to do more methodical testing I guess, but I still can't understand how this bug could have persisted this long. I've only been using TiVo v20 software for two weeks now and it is soured me considerably on having a newer model.
Surely, TiVo programmers use their own product at home. One would think somewhere along the way, one of them would have noticed this incorrect behavior themselves and submitted their own ticket which one would assume would get higher priority over us dumb customers.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

cogx said:


> I've tried several different methods of backing out of a recorded program and I'm not finding any particular method that will make the program marker stick indefinitely like it always did on the Series 3 (v11 and older software).
> 
> If I'm reading this short thread correctly, the issue might have to do with one of the tuners being on the channel of the recorded program? I'll need to do more methodical testing I guess, but I still can't understand how this bug could have persisted this long. I've only been using TiVo v20 software for two weeks now and it is soured me considerably on having a newer model.
> Surely, TiVo programmers use their own product at home. One would think somewhere along the way, one of them would have noticed this incorrect behavior themselves and submitted their own ticket which one would assume would get higher priority over us dumb customers.


I think the only issue is if you back out of a program that is still recording. If the program is through recording, I have never had a problem of going back and resuming where I left off.


----------



## cogx (Sep 23, 2006)

UCLABB said:


> I think the only issue is if you back out of a program that is still recording. If the program is through recording, I have never had a problem of going back and resuming where I left off.


Well, I have a program recorded on Monday, 10/17/16, and I didn't start to watch it until Wed, 10/19/16, and that's the one that kept losing the position marker that prompted my posts here. The baseball games I mentioned were recording as I was watching them, so I'll throw those out of the discussion for now, but I can't explain how this other previously recorded program (NGCHD) is having the problem.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

This happens a lot with my Premier. Don't worry, Tivo has promised me they will address it....for the past 5 years. Any day now. It's a ***** when watching Football and switching back and forth between recording but not finished games.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

cogx said:


> Well, I have a program recorded on Monday, 10/17/16, and I didn't start to watch it until Wed, 10/19/16, and that's the one that kept losing the position marker that prompted my posts here. The baseball games I mentioned were recording as I was watching them, so I'll throw those out of the discussion for now, but I can't explain how this other previously recorded program (NGCHD) is having the problem.


Sounds like an anomaly. Have you checked your other recordings? I'm pretty sure if this was a widespread problem, more people would be complaining.


----------

